# alternate parts



## yrntu (Nov 25, 2011)

Newbie here, is there an alternate to the John Deere LA125 oil filter, is there a fram crossreference?? Also, the battery? any crossreference there??

thanks,
AL


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The battery you should be able to get from any battery supplier (Interstate, Walmart, Fleet Farm, Tractor Supply, auto parts store, etc). They can cross reference it by the tractor model, or by the numbers on the battery. Wouldn't hurt to bring the battery along just in case. As for the oil filter, an auto parts store should be able to cross reference it for you.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to use fram oil filters all the time - till i had a bad one - i use napa gold or wix filters now ( same filter basically) - id buy the best brand battery you can afford , if its used in the winter- id go for a higher CCA battery as well .


----------

